# GeForce 8500GT



## DEKUM (Feb 5, 2008)

Im having trouble installing my drivers with my 8500GT....I just recently installed windows vista on my computer and when I click the top 32bit vista option it does not work...It says that im not running vista on this machine....but I am...ask my check book  I just got it today. Anyone had similar problems and found the solution please post on here thanks a lot.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Have you try'd right clicking the setup file and selecting "Run as Admin "


----------



## DEKUM (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks! im new to this whole vista thing.


----------



## clemy2006 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: GeForce 8500GT "code 43 error"*

i have just brought vista 32-bit for my machine upgrading it up from XP SP2 i am trying to install the driver v.158.28 for my Geforce 8500gt but it keeps popping up with a "code 43 error", i then updated the driver automatically using the update wizard and the same again "code 43 error". i have tried using the nvidia forceware driver v.169.25 but that made my monitor unable to interact with my pc. from there i uninstalled it and went for a different forceware driver v.169.13 but that is acting the same as my original 158.28 with the "code 43 error".
HELP PLEASE!! 
Me and my friend have minor knowledge of computers and have tried every possible way we can think of. if anyone could help which doesnt involve buying a new graphics card, i would be much appreciated.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Check this page for Code 43: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310123

You can try this:

1. Boot into Safe Mode by tapping F8 during the boot screen.
2. Uninstall your motherboard and graphics card drivers, reboot.
3. Install the latest driver for your motherboard, reboot again.
4. Install the latest driver for your graphics card and reboot.

Does it work out after that?

If not, post what model power supply and motherboard you're using. Also post the specs for your PSU from the sticker on it.

Oh, and next time please start a new thread for your problem.


----------

